
Useful commands for text manipulation - LuizBazon
https://www.luiz.tech/blog/2018/05/05/useful-commands-for-text-manipulation/
======
blumomo
Today I learned that you can type content into a new file with `cat`. So far I
only used it for printing and concatenating files.

